# MacBook chauffe beaucoup trop !



## Tophe92 (3 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour à tous,
Je ne suis pas un spécialise dans les ordinateurs mais je constate tout de même que mon macbook a un souci.
Le ventilateur fait du bruit non stop quand je l'ai allumé et il est très chaud, je sens même la chaleur sur les touches..

Je connais les températures de mon macbook mais je ne sais pas ce que je peux faire avec ça, d'ou vient le souci et les choses à changer. Quelqu'un peut me donner un coup de pouce ?

Merci d'avance 

HD Sans titre : 43°
CPU : 82°
Enclosure Base : 35 °
Enclosure Base 2 : 33°
Enclosure Base 3 : 35°
HD Bay : 45°
Heatsink B : 63°
Northbridge : 57°


----------



## Jean-marie B (3 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,
les températures décrite non rien d'alarmante.
Mais si c'est comme cela un peu après allumage et sans solliciter l'ordinateur,
La 1ère piste est de voir si le MB n'est pas encrassé (poussières et autres)
démonter la plaque du dessous et délicatement dépoussiérer le ventilateur et autres.

Sinon voir du côté de pâte thermique du ventilateur qui ne remplit plus sa fonction.

Et pire un composant défectueux.


jm


----------



## ziommm (3 Juillet 2012)

Première chose à faire : Lance le Moniteur d'activité, et regarde l'usage CPU, et si il y a une application qui bouffe des ressources pour rien. En fonction de cela, pense éventuellement à fermer le ou les logiciels en question si tu n'en a pas besoin, ou empêche les de se lancer au démarrage.

Si c'est un 15" récent, pense aussi à installer gfxcardstatus et force l'usage de l'intel HD autant que possible (autrement dit tant que tu ne fais rien qui demande des ressources graphiques, comme un jeu par exemple). Car certains logiciels qui pourtant n'ont pas besoin de puissance graphique provoquent le switch sur la grosse carte graphique, ce qui entraine une chauffe inutile du système.

Puis ti peux aussi faire un nettoyage du système avec Onyx, ça ne peut pas faire de mal.

Après si c'est un portable plus âgé, un dépoussiérage peut être envisagé, voir un remplacement de pâte thermique si tu te débrouilles en informatique et que tu te sens d'attaque.


----------



## Tophe92 (3 Juillet 2012)

Merci JM et ziommm pour vos réponses.

J'ai pu ouvrir mon mac et retirer de la poussière qu'il y avait dans et sous le ventilateur.
Je me suis également servi de Onyx pour nettoyer le système.
Concernant le moniteur d'activités, aucune application ne bouffe trop de place donc rien d'anormal là-dedans.
Depuis tout ça, le CPU est passé de 82° à 58°.

Il s'agit d'un macbook 13"de 2010 avec comme caractéristiques : 
Mac OS X Version 10.7.4
Processeur 2.4 Ghz Intel Core 2 Duo
Mémoire 4 Go 1067 MHz DDR3

Je suis également sous la version Lion, j'avais vu pas mal de lenteur avec cette version pas installée à la base c'est pourquoi j'ai rajouté 2GO de mémoire. Je me demande encore si Lion ne fait pas chauffer tout ça ? 

Je ne connais pas la " pâte thermique", il s'agit de quoi ? Difficile à remplacer ? 
Merci encore de votre aide ;-)


----------



## ziommm (4 Juillet 2012)

La pâte thermique, c'est ce qui fait contact et conduit la chaleur du CPU/GPU vers la plaque du dissipateur thermique, qui, via un ou des caloducs, évacue la chaleur vers les ventirads.







Avec les années, cette pâte a tendance à sécher, se cristalliser, et son coefficient de conduction thermique diminue. La suite est évidente. 

Mais le tien est encore relativement récent, ne t'inquiète donc pas de ça.

Difficile de savoir si Lion est en cause, il faudrait pour ça avoir des relevé de température de ta machine sous Snow Leopard pour comparer.

Mais bon, la chaleur ne sort pas de nulle part. Si ton processeur chauffe, c'est qu'un logiciel le fait chauffer, et si c'est le cas, ça devrait se voir dans le moniteur d'activité.

Essaie de voir l'évolution de la température et de l'usage CPU juste après un démarrage à froid, sans rien faire. 

Si ton temps IDLE est proche de 100% (autrement dit processeur au "repos") et que la température monte quand même, alors nous avons à faire à problème matériel. 

Si le processeur est au repos et que ça ne chauffe pas, cela veut dire que la chauffe est due à une action de ta part, un logiciel que tu utilise. 

Si par contre il y a une forte activité CPU, alors cela est dû à un logiciel qui se lance automatiquement avec le système, ou bien le système d'exploitation en lui même, à toi alors de l'identifier avec le moniteur d'activité.


----------



## Tophe92 (4 Juillet 2012)

Hélas après redémarrage et à froid, mon IDLE est proche de 100% sans pour autant que cela chauffe..
Je viens de remarquer que j'avais aussi deux logiciels (spotify et teamviewer) qui se lançait automatiquement lors du démérage).
Apparement et pour le moment, depuis que j'ai retiré la poussière, il chauffe quand même moins mais des pourcentages comme l'IDLE font quand même peur..


----------



## ziommm (4 Juillet 2012)

Nan t'as mal compris ^^". En fait, l'IDLE, c'est l'inactivité du processeur. Donc à 100%, ça signifie que le processeur est inactif.

Si tu arrives à rester autour des 40-50°C, en faisant uniquement des tâches légères, comme le surf web, musique, etc... Alors c'est bon.


----------



## Jean-marie B (4 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,
J''ai également un MBP de fin 2O1O C2D 2,4 GH et 4 Gb de ram,
Il tourne aussi sur Lion et je n'ai jamais eu de problème de chauffe.


Voici les températures :
CPU : 39°
Enclosure Base : 26 °
Enclosure Base 2 : 26°
Enclosure Base 3 : 24°
Heatsink B : 35°
Northbridge : 32°

Je n'ai rien pour HD, cela est certainement du au fait que je n'ai pas de DD, mais bien un SSD.


Les chiffres pour le ventilateur donne 1999 rpm
CPU idle 95%

jm


----------



## Tophe92 (4 Juillet 2012)

Lorsque mon mac tourne (internet, musique, mail) mon IDLE ne dépasse pas les 30%.
Quand mon mac vient d'être allumé et qu'aucun programme ne tourne, il approche les 100% mais par contre la température ne monte pas, plutôt bien ;-)

Je pense que d'avoir retiré la poussière du ventilo à du jouer beaucoup là dessus.

Par contre dernière question et je ne pense pas que cela soit lié mais on sait jamais. Voici des fois ce que me donne l'écran de mon mac. Si je bouge tout de suite la souris cela disparait même si c'est assez rare tout de même mais pas normal..

(les parties grisées je les ais rajoutés pour ne pas voir les noms bien sur ;-))


----------



## kaos (16 Juillet 2012)

Je Up ce fil car j'ai donné mon ancien Macbook noir coreduo à ma mére .

Malheureusement elle joue de temps en temps a ds jeux flash et l'ordinateur chauffe énormément et va même jusquà couper .

Certes les CoreDuo ont toujours chauffés un peu et j'avais déjà changé la patte thermique 
mais je me demandais si lui mettre un petit SSD ferait un peu baisser la température ou soulagerait la machine ?

Merci .


----------



## ziommm (16 Juillet 2012)

kaos a dit:


> mais je me demandais si lui mettre un petit SSD ferait un peu baisser la température ou soulagerait la machine ?



A mon humble avis, non. Le SSD ne va pas diminuer la charge que subit le processeur, ou bien l'efficacité du système de refroidissement.

Je pense que le mieux à faire est d'optimiser le flux d'air autour de la machine, par exemple en évitant de l'utiliser sur les genoux ou sur des textiles épais. Tu peux aussi opter pour un cooling pad.

Voir aussi si au moment de changer la pâte thermique la plaque du caloduc a bien été serrée contre la carte mère, ou bien si les dissipateurs ont été nettoyés.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (16 Juillet 2012)

ziommm a dit:


> A mon humble avis, non. Le SSD ne va pas diminuer la charge que subit le processeur, ou bien l'efficacité du système de refroidissement.
> 
> Je pense que le mieux à faire est d'optimiser le flux d'air autour de la machine, par exemple en évitant de l'utiliser sur les genoux ou sur des textiles épais. Tu peux aussi opter pour un cooling pad.
> 
> Voir aussi si au moment de changer la pâte thermique la plaque du caloduc a bien été serrée contre la carte mère, ou bien si les dissipateurs ont été nettoyés.


 
Pas mieux. 

Les jeux Flash sont démesuréments lourds pour des processeurs anciens. Un bon jeu codé à l'ancienne est moins stressant pour le processeur tout en étant généralement graphiquement plus réussi. 
Flash, c'est déjà une belle daube, mais en plus quand on regarde les bouses écrites en Flash, on comprend que ça merde.


----------



## djon-64 (16 Juillet 2012)

ziommm a dit:


> A mon humble avis, non. Le SSD ne va pas diminuer la charge que subit le processeur, ou bien l'efficacité du système de refroidissement.
> 
> Je pense que le mieux à faire est d'optimiser le flux d'air autour de la machine, par exemple en évitant de l'utiliser sur les genoux ou sur des textiles épais. Tu peux aussi opter pour un cooling pad.
> 
> Voir aussi si au moment de changer la pâte thermique la plaque du caloduc a bien été serrée contre la carte mère, ou bien si les dissipateurs ont été nettoyés.



je peut me tromper mais d'apres moi vu que pas de mecanique sur un SSD il y aura toujours moins de chaleur dégager mais de la a ce que sa soit vraiment perseptible là........... par contre sa va certainement baisser la temperature si ce n'est que de quelques degré.

avant que j'installe mon ssd mon macbook pro mid 2009 chauffait enormement, mais en changeant mon HDD par mon SSD et en NETOYANT LE VENTILO ET TOUT je suis revenu sur un macbook pro qui ne chauffe pas plus que sa (58°C le CPU) donc je peut pas vraiment dire si le ssd ya jouez pour quelques chose ou pas....

Apres achete un coooling pad sa coute rien maintenant sur ebay en chine en produit neuf ten trouve a 10 fdpin


----------



## kaos (16 Juillet 2012)

Je prend note / merci a tous


----------



## nikomimi (17 Juillet 2012)

kaos a dit:


> Je Up ce fil car j'ai donné mon ancien Macbook noir coreduo à ma mére .
> 
> Malheureusement elle joue de temps en temps a ds jeux flash et l'ordinateur chauffe énormément et va même jusquà couper .
> 
> ...



Tu me fait peur je doit surement avoir le même macbook que toi, sauf que moi il est blanc, et je joue souvent a des jeux flash, pour l'instant il ne s'est jamais couper, mais tu peut me dire dans quel conditions il se coupe ?
Sur quels sites, il fait chaud chez toi, ordi posé à plat ?


----------



## kaos (17 Juillet 2012)

Ben j'ai conseillé a ma mère de surélever le mac a l'arriére avec un boitier CD et je crois qu'elle joue parfois a des jeux sur facebook comme farmville ou ce genre de merdes 

Pourtant je lui check l'ordinateur régulièrement et c'est pas elle qui va lancer une floppée de logiciels ... elle ne fait que tu web et regarde un film de temps en temps .


----------



## olala3 (18 Novembre 2012)

Salut, j'utilise MacBook Pro depuis presque un an. J'ai vraiment du mal à m'y faire moi qui était très à l'aise sur PC. C'est trop bridé. Dés que je veux faire qq chose de nouveau ça prend des plombes... Heureusement il y a votre forum. Donc j'apporte une petite contribution.
Mon MB chauffait également énormément avec un bruit d'hélicoptère (jamais vu sous PC). En vous lisant je suis allé ds le fameux moniteur et la surprisse j'ai vu une appui qui utilisait 94%! C'était KIES VIA WIFI AGENT. Je l'ai supprimée (cmd + delete je sais pas si c suffisant ?) et la... Silence. Je sais plus pourquoi j'avais cette appli. En cherchant il semblerait que c une appli Samsung (j'ai une galaxy tab2). Apparemment elle fonctionnait en back puisque je ne l'ai jamais lancée!?!
J'avais du l'installer car les 2 machines sont "incompatibles"... Et c'est bien dommage... D'ailleurs si quelqu'un savait comment on peut relier les 2 ce serait super.
Pour en revenir au sujet, Plus de bruit, moins de chauffe et de nouveau une bonne autonomie de batterie. Bon je vais qd même essayer de démonter et enlever la poussière...
Sinon avant de retirer l'appli je faisais une combinaison de touche qui arrête le mac et remet la gestion de la surchauffe en ordre. je crois que c'est power+ctrl+alt+shift

Merci à tous !


----------



## kaos (19 Novembre 2012)

effectivement c'est embêtant mais ru as trouvé d'ou viens le soucis .

Les nouvelles gammes de mac chauffent bien moins qu'avant , c'était surtout les core duo et certains i7. 
Apres c'est une histoire d'application , lors d'un jeux ça chauffe un peu / et c'est ce qu'il m'a fait choisir un i5.

Avec le temps il est possible de changer la pate thermique qui aurait une durée de vie variable suivant la qualité mais tout les 3/4 ans si cela savère nécessaire .


----------



## olala3 (19 Novembre 2012)

Effectivement j'ai résolu un problème. J'en ai un autre et tu peux peut-être m'aider. Mon MB est très lent à démarrer. Il lui faut plus d'une minutes pour arriver à l'écran du mot de passe. J'ai pourtant vérifier les programmes automatiques et je les ai tous supprimés. Ca n'a rien changé.
La rapidité au démarrage était un des arguments qui m'ont fait passer du PC au Mac. Je reste un peu sur ma faim...

Merci !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h28 ----------

Ah oui j'ai un MB 13 avec os 10.7.5 de 2011. Core i5 2,3 Ghz et 4 go de ram.
Il y a Bootcamp mais je n'ai pas installé Windows.

Merci


----------



## kaos (19 Novembre 2012)

*1* Le disque dur est pleins
*2* *Tu manques de ram* (je vends la mienne crucial garantie a vie 2X4 Go) achetée il y a deux mois / Vendue 35 euros port compris 
*3* Utilises le logiciel "Maintenance" http://www.titanium.free.fr/


Pour lion on conseille 8 Go de ram ....


----------



## olala3 (19 Novembre 2012)

Merci pour tes conseils.
J'ai fait le nettoyage mais l'allumage dure encore 45 secondes avant que je puisse entrer mon password. Sais tu combien de temps cela met normalement à peu près?
Effectivement je vais sans doute passer à 8 go mais est-ce qu'après il sallume quasi instantanément?

Merci encore !


----------



## Kimparis (19 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour, 
un nouvel arrivant...
Mon ordinateur tourne en général à 70 75 degrés sans rien faire, puis 85 90 95 quand je joue ou autre.
Ça lui arrive donc de couper tout d'un coup.
J'ai un macbook pro 15"
2,53 ghz Intel Core i5
8 go 1067 Mhz DDR3 de mémoire.
Pensez vous que ça viendrait de la poussière ? Car en ce moment même je ne suis que sur Mozilla et il tourne à 70 degrés avec 7% d'utilisation du processeur...
Merci de votre aide car ça m'arrive de jouer à des jeux avec mes amis, ou tout simplement être sur internet et tout se coupe...

Merci !


----------



## kaos (19 Novembre 2012)

@olala3

Alors le passage à 8Go change monstrueusement la bete  De la a dire que ça s'allume instantanément faut pas non plus réver.
Avec 45 seconde tu as un allumage tout a fait correcte, passe à 8Go et l'allumage restera comme ça mais ton ordi sera grave plus réactif avec tout et encore plus la carte graphique qui va s'emparer dune partie de la ram. Mais navigateur et gros logiciels vont se lancer plus vite.

Dans un deuxième temps (decembre janvier ) offrira je pense de bonnes reductions sur les SSD et là ton démarrage sera comme bip bip mais ne pas mettre la charrue avant les boeufs ( d'abord 8 Go)



@Kimparis

Ton mac chauffe un peu visiblement , moi je suis vers 60/70 en utilisation classique.
Regarde dans ton moniteur d'activité si un truc ne prends pas de la ressource ( logiciel imprimante etc ..)
Un support ventillé en allu peut etre sympa ( jai un akasa a 30 euros depuis 4 ans ) belle came ...


----------



## Kimparis (19 Novembre 2012)

Rien du tout dans le processeur c'est pour ça.
J'ai déjà fait ONYX etc et mon ordi vient encore de s'éteindre en regardant youtube...
Je me suis demandé s'il ne fallait pas peut être l'ouvrir et dépoussiérer ou faire quelque chose d'autre..


----------



## Kimparis (27 Novembre 2012)

Je viens une nouvelle fois d'avoir un problème....



> Interval Since Last Panic Report:  159713 sec
> Panics Since Last Report:          7
> Anonymous UUID:                    9FC27278-98A8-457C-9454-1CE5E0E17E6F
> 
> ...


----------



## kaos (11 Décembre 2012)

ça sent le Kernel panic a pleins nez ?

http://www.generation-nt.com/reponses/anonymous-uuid-entraide-3960061.html#reponses

Si les soucis continue soit tu passes un temps incroyable a mener l&#8217;enquête ... soit un bon formatage , un bon nettoyage interne et on repars sur du neuf ? 

Mac osx peut parfois etre bien foireux , c'est rare mais parfois vaut mieux repartir sur un OS bien propre ...
ça peut venir d'une mise a jour qui c'est mal ecraser sur une autre ou va savoir ...

"c'est a prendre avec des pincettes ..." mais moi je formaterais


----------



## Sucrier (21 Décembre 2012)

Tophe92 a dit:


> Lorsque mon mac tourne (internet, musique, mail) mon IDLE ne dépasse pas les 30%.
> Quand mon mac vient d'être allumé et qu'aucun programme ne tourne, il approche les 100% mais par contre la température ne monte pas, plutôt bien ;-)
> 
> Je pense que d'avoir retiré la poussière du ventilo à du jouer beaucoup là dessus.
> ...



Salut,

je remonte ce post vis-à-vis de l'image que tu as publiée, je constate parfois la même-chose uniquement sous safari et pas sous firefox, as-tu trouvé une explication ?


----------



## Ravenhair (13 Novembre 2013)

COnceillez comment faire?
Je viens d acheter un mac book pro retina il y a une semaine.
Il commence déjà de se chauffer trop vite.
Je ne sais pas si c est normal ou non.
Peut être aller l échanger?


----------



## kaos (14 Novembre 2013)

Mettre un logiciel comme istats afin de voir la temperature.

Si tu fais du youtube c'est un peu normal mais dépasse 90°C ça commence a etre lourd .

Moi j'ai un plateau ventillé AKASA 25 Eur / toujours prendre de laluminium et jamais de plastique .


----------



## kakouzette (14 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour bonjour, j'ai le même problème de surchauffe d'ordinateur. J'ai un mac book qui date de 2009. Il surchauffe depuis quelques mois au point de s'éteindre. Il y a t il quelque chose à faire ou c'est le signe de sa fin de vie? merci


----------



## kaos (14 Novembre 2013)

kakouzette a dit:


> Bonjour bonjour, j'ai le même problème de surchauffe d'ordinateur. J'ai un mac book qui date de 2009. Il surchauffe depuis quelques mois au point de s'éteindre. Il y a t il quelque chose à faire ou c'est le signe de sa fin de vie? merci




Pas du tout, mais 2009, ça commence a faire, change simplement la patte thermique (10 minutes) et tout va redevenir nikel ...

regarde la procédure de changement de ventilateur sur iFixit.com, c'est la même chose niveau démontage.
Achete une patte thermique riche en argent (plus cher) mais super bien (environ 9 euros les 4 Gr je crois ) de quoi faire 3 ordinateurs à l'aise.

Tu peux aussi en profiter pour

*-passer un coup d'ONYX*
*-Faire un Reset SMC*
*-Ajouter un peu de RAM *(Crucial.fr)
_Vérifier combien ton ordinateur accepte au max_, tu pourrais tres bien acheter une barette de 4Go si tu as 2X1Go, du coup tu aurais 5 Go ce qui es très bien en standars.
*-Faire une clean install*
*-Utiliser un support ventilé *
Dans les moments ou tu tires un peu sur la corde ....
*-Si tu as du budget *
_Un SSD M500 Crucial 
256 Go 160 euros_ port compris




Tout ça ne te couteras pas grand chose et tu donneras un bon coup de neuf a ton ordi ... avec le temps, tout comme sous window (un peu moins) on charge souvent des logiciels et certains placent des choses au démarage, des services qui prennent un peu de ram alors qu'ils ne servent a rien ... mis bout a bout pendant des années ... voilà...

C'est comme une voiture, de temps en temps, une bonne vidange, ça fait pas de mal.


_voilà _


----------



## kakouzette (15 Novembre 2013)

Ok merci beaucoup je vais essayer tout ça. J'ai pas envie de trop investir dedans non plus car il commence tout de même à être vieux et lent, mais si je peux le garder encore un peu plus longtemps ça me ferai plaisir 
La pate thermique est facile à changer quand on y connaît rien  ?

Merci encore


----------



## kaos (15 Novembre 2013)

Ton mac à tres certainement encore quelques années devant lui si tu fais les bons trucs.

Si tu achetes un SSD, il ne seras pas perdu lorsque tu changeras de machine, il sera tout a fait compatible.

Le changement de patte est pas tres dissicile, faut etre bien préparé sur une table au calme, un bac a glaçon afin de séparer les vis, et voilà, ça prends 10/15 min gros maximum ....

Moi je suis assez frileux sur ce genre de démontage et je m'en suis sorti sans problémes , n'hésites pas a t'imprimer des photos du tutoriel.

Tu enleve les vis de la coque, et apres, il y à 2 ou 3 vis autour du ventilo et 'est tout ....


----------



## rabortx (18 Novembre 2013)

kaos a dit:


> *Tu manques de ram* (je vends la mienne crucial garantie a vie 2X4 Go) achetée il y a deux mois / Vendue 35 euros port compris



hello

ca irais sur un nouvel Imac qui a déjà 2X4
moi j'ai ça  
  Taille :    4 Go
  Type :    DDR3
  Vitesse :    1600 MHz
pas de marque
merci

RabortX


----------



## kaos (18 Novembre 2013)

je l'ai vendue 2 jours apres en avoir parlé sur le forum, un membre m'a contacté ! désolé 
je la vendait pas cher ( valeur 50/60 euros )


----------



## JustTheWay (18 Novembre 2013)

kaos a dit:


> Ton mac à tres certainement encore quelques années devant lui si tu fais les bons trucs.
> 
> Si tu achetes un SSD, il ne seras pas perdu lorsque tu changeras de machine, il sera tout a fait compatible.
> 
> ...



Je sais pas trop de quel macbook tu parles, mais le changement de pâte thermique prend beaucoup plus de temps que 10 à 15 minutes, 10 à 15 minutes c'est le temps qu'il faut pour retirer le ventilateur (et encore), mais pour changer la pâte thermique il faut retirer la carte logique (en tout cas sur l'unibody blanc de 2009).

Effectivement sur les macbook blanc non unibody la procédure semble beaucoup plus rapide.


----------



## kaos (18 Novembre 2013)

ah oui ! effectivement  je pensais qu'il avait un macbook blanc non unibody.

Moi j'ai fais la manip sur mon ancien macbook noir et ça m'a pris 20 minutes a tout casser car j'ai simplement soulever le système de refroidissement sans vraiment le démonter et j'ai étaler la pâte dessous ... il tourne encore aujourd'hui a merveille ...


----------



## JustTheWay (19 Novembre 2013)

kaos a dit:


> ah oui ! effectivement  je pensais qu'il avait un macbook blanc non unibody.
> 
> Moi j'ai fais la manip sur mon ancien macbook noir et ça m'a pris 20 minutes a tout casser car j'ai simplement soulever le système de refroidissement sans vraiment le démonter et j'ai étaler la pâte dessous ... il tourne encore aujourd'hui a merveille ...



Le message secondaire parle surement d'un macbook blanc non unibody, le message principal non, et quand j'ai lu ton message (j'ai l'unibody), je me suis dis que j'étais un flemmard de pas l'avoir changé, après j'ai quand même vérifié, et non c'est pas une question de flemme, c'est juste que l'opération est beaucoup plus délicate sur un unibody que sur un non unibody. 

Le pire c'est qu'APPLE a changé ma carte logique, et je sais pas pourquoi je sens qu'ils ont pas changé la pâte thermique du processeurs. (Par contre ils ont été obligé pour le chipset graphique il me semble)


----------



## Volklore (14 Janvier 2015)

Bonsoir,
Veuillez m'excuser d'avance si je me montre inexact dans les termes informatiques que j'utilise
J'ai été amené à lire cette discussion puisque depuis peu mon mac chauffe anormalement. Suite à une suggestion je suis allé faire un tour dans le moniteur d'activité. Il se trouve qu'une application nommée BDDaemon occupe en moyenne 100% du processeur. Je suis tenté de quitter cette application mais n'ose pas le faire par peur de causer des dommages irréversibles . Que me conseillez-vous ?


----------



## Sly54 (14 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour,

Conseil trouvé ici : désactiver ou désinstaller l'antivirus Bit Defender.


----------



## Volklore (14 Janvier 2015)

C'est bien ça ! Merci pour la rapidité de ta réponse.


----------



## kaos (14 Janvier 2015)

j'utilise Antivir comme antivirus et j'ai aucun soucis / il ne consomme rien du tout


----------

